# Glowing bubbles at Walgreens



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

has anyone seen these?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

not sure but it seems only the bottle will glow not the bubbles..no haven't seen them yet


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually used these and wasn't impressed. The bottles did glow, but the bubble really didn't. They may be enhances under a black lite, But we didn't have one at the time. I wouldn't waste your money...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

the ground did where they landed and oh where I spild some too LOL


----------

